# MK Endura Trolling Motor in salt water???



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

I have been using the 30lb in only saltwater for over 10years. It still runs very well.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I used my 30lbs thrust endura in saltwater for 2 years on my old gheenoe with no issues. I also know a few guys who have much older TM's that fish the flats with no issue and have been for years. I always wondered what was so different about the saltwater series.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I have used mine for about 4 years, but have washed it every time I use it. Runs like it's new.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have that exact motor. Yes its fine in saltwater. And if you get one for $150 then you stole it. That motor sells for twice that.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

one of the biggest differences between the reg. model and saltwater versions is the fact that most if not all of the hardware is stainless steel, i've been using the regular "freshwater" versions in salt for several years now and for the most part have worked out ok except the clamp studs and other screws have rusted up even though i spray them down with wd40  other than that though if your only looking for or expecting a few years of service out of it then you should be fine   just remeber to rinse well and spray it down with the wd40 after each and every trip  

p.s. for $150 its well worth it as a 55lber usually sells for a lot more  so you really have nothing to lose


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, those freshwater motors are fine and I've used them for years, but like the others said, you will get every non-stainless screw or pin rusted solid. My advice, replace any of the adjustment knobs with stainless bolts and wingnuts, before using it in salt. On my most recent motors, I also bought a bag of stainless wood screws and replaced all the screws holding the control head cover on. Do it now, it's cheap and will save you aggravation later on.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate all the quick responses!!  I just got back from BassPro and got the motor for $150, and the camo is pretty easy on the eyes.  I can't wait to try it out!  Any advise on turning the head around?  And what type of battery does everyone use?  Thanks again,
Kai


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

the head turns around real easy, just unscrew the small screw that goes thru the shaft and collar, turn the head 180 and reinsert screw and your done  careful reinserting the screw, if it hangs up dont jam it thru otherwise you might damage the wiring  take something like a wire hanger to push thru the hole to spread the wires and the screw should slip thru pretty easy. $150 sounds like a great deal do they have more??


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Minn Kota representative said the difference between the two is the paint system.
The freshwater marketed motors just get black paint, whereas the saltwater marketed ones have a special primer and paint system it goes through to be more corrosion resistant.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a friend who used a big MK FW back in the 80s he used it for around 10 yrs before he finally bought a SW model. I told him he shouldve done a commercial for MK


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a 55lb endura before i even used it i took it apart replaced the 6 screws in the head with stainless and bought liquid electrical tape and sealed all the connections on the speed control then sealed the wires going down the shaft with a trash bag as a stopper around the wires and topped off with 2 part epoxy. Use LPS spray on the transom mount and you will be good.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

I too have this model 45lb thrust though. Got it for Xmas. I dont know how it will perform in salt but I know it will void the warranty.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a MK A/T 40 lb bow mount I bought at a pawn shot for $125 and through a bad circumstance, it spent more than 2 hours submerged in salt water. I pulled it out, changed the plug end and the speed switch($20.00) and its all better!!!


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Riptide at walmart.com = $300 spend the extra money and have a valid warranty. in saltwater, you're gonna need it.


----------

